# AJOC Course Code



## gohardkandahar (2 Oct 2013)

Recently accepted my CT to the regular force as trained ACISS, my CT offer lists that i am qual'd to the level of AJOC - ACISS. I've asked my broker and my unit staff which were unable to find what level of training AJOC is. 

Anyone know anything about the course code? I have completed ACISS Core DP1 and DP2.

Thanks,


----------



## DAA (2 Oct 2013)

Spudvix said:
			
		

> Recently accepted my CT to the regular force as trained ACISS, my CT offer lists that i am qual'd to the level of AJOC - ACISS. I've asked my broker and my unit staff which were unable to find what level of training AJOC is.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the course code? I have completed ACISS Core DP1 and DP2.
> 
> Thanks,



AJOC is coming up as "Rescue Swimmer".  Are you sure you have the right "code"?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2013)

I'll check at work shortly. AJOC doesn't sound familar, however I know that AKOY is the code for the DP3B for Core.


----------



## gohardkandahar (2 Oct 2013)

Yeah rescue swimmer isn't my forte.. 

Alright sounds good Puckchaser.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2013)

The only ACISS course code that starts with AJ is AJUT which is your PRes DP1 course. All other regular force DPX.0 courses are AKO with a fourth letter for the type of course. Does your CT offer state what DP level you are granted?


----------



## gohardkandahar (2 Oct 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The only ACISS course code that starts with AJ is AJUT which is your PRes DP1 course. All other regular force DPX.0 courses are AKO with a fourth letter for the type of course. Does your CT offer state what DP level you are granted?



No unfortunatly, and when i inquired with the CT broker he stated that the course code came down from the Career manager and it resulted from my PLAR.

Something i find odd is the code for DP2 is stated as AKOX and mine was put down as AJOC, seems like a word of mouth mix up. Not really sure how i would sort this issue out though.

MPRR is all up to date with my quals for DP1&2 as i just double checked.


----------



## DAA (2 Oct 2013)

Spudvix said:
			
		

> No unfortunatly, and when i inquired with the CT broker he stated that the course code came down from the Career manager and it resulted from my PLAR.
> 
> Something i find odd is the code for DP2 is stated as AKOX and mine was put down as AJOC, seems like a word of mouth mix up. Not really sure how i would sort this issue out though.
> 
> MPRR is all up to date with my quals for DP1&2 as i just double checked.



As long as everything is reflected on your MPRR, then you should be okay.


----------

